# What are some good sevenstring songs to learn?



## KevinTJH (Nov 14, 2011)

I only got my first sevenstring recently.

Could anyone list a couple of good/very popular songs that are either metal or non-metal oriented?

Cheers!


----------



## Solodini (Nov 14, 2011)

Anything which is normally in drop D, played 7 string standard. That or try playing your 6 string repertoire on a 7 string, in a position which utilises the 7th string. This will develop your appreciation of the uses of the 7th beyond chugchugchug.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 14, 2011)

Give Dream Theater's "A Change of Season" a go, it's really fun to play!



Heck, ALL Dream Theater song's wich Petrucci uses a 7 string in is fun!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 14, 2011)

Mnemic's "Liquid" is my favorite tune to play on a 7. It's in B standard.


and if you have guitar pro there is a great tab for the song here:
Liquid Guitar Pro Tab by Mnemic @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

other than that, some Raunchy usually hits the spot


----------



## AvengedESP (Nov 14, 2011)

The opening minute or so to Dream Theater's 'Dark Eternal Night' is really fun to play:


----------



## KevinTJH (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, guys.

I personally don't really like Mnemic's Liquid song, but it's just me.
Dream theatre is definitely something that hits the spot! I'm currently learning the 7-string version of "As I Am". I'll definitely be looking the other 2 songs mentioned here.

Are there any other good songs like those? Other than Dream Theatre, Korn and Periphery (not a big fan) , I can't really think of any other bands which use 7-strings.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 14, 2011)

Write your own 7 string songs man, I don't use mine for chugging or riffing really. Its more added to extend bass notes as I play higher up stuff, a new way i've really started writing since I got the 7. Definitely sit down and actually play around and work out new ways to work with it, maybe different inversions and what works with what, Everyone has their formulas.

Enjoy the new axe!


----------



## Solodini (Nov 14, 2011)

What Fiction said is basically what I was implying. If you write your own, it'll all be at the right level for you and you won't waste time looking for something to learn. It'll develop multiple skills at once then.


----------



## ESPfanboy (Nov 14, 2011)

Epica's Kingdom of Heaven is fun. It's tuned standard.


Also, here is the guitar pro tab.
Kingdom Of Heaven Guitar Pro Tab by Epica @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Rojne (Nov 14, 2011)

Also, drop the B string to A and mess around with some jazz-chords ;P


----------



## Betterlaidplans (Nov 14, 2011)

Unearth does some good thrashy B standard tunes and has some sick solos that range from pretty easy to more advanced stuff.

The dark eternal night is my favorite 7 string song to _attempt_ to play haha


----------



## Dan Halen (Nov 14, 2011)

Racecar.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Nov 14, 2011)

Amoral = awesome riffs all the time, at least until 2007, after that I haven't really been following their doings.



there's two guitars, only one of them is a seven.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 14, 2011)

Carcass, Soilwork, At the Gates play in B standard on 6 strings but their all playable on a 7 string.

Other bands that nobody mentioned: Nevermore, Sonata Arctica, Scar Symmetry, Steve Vai, Jeff Loomis, Rusty Cooley, Outworld, Emperor, Arcturus, Hate Eternal, Lacuna Coil etc

I'll try dig up a message I sent to someone with a complete list of bands that use 7s.


----------



## oremus91 (Nov 14, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> ...and if you have guitar pro...



Even if you don't have guitar pro you can try it, google "tuxguitar".


----------



## Laxdude67 (Nov 14, 2011)

anything from unearth or trivium's shogun album!


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Racecar.


 


nothing beats this.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 15, 2011)

Joe Satriani - Searching, Hands in the Air
John Petrucci - Jaws of Life
Dream Theater - Lines in the Sand


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd always answer; songs where all 7 string are used, this to practice your ear and technique in brading the sound and tones from the 7-string to the music..

When I first got my first 7 string, I started off withh some Korn and A Change Of Seasons with Dream Theater.


----------



## Blackheim (Nov 15, 2011)

You can try out Emperor's Prometheus album, it is written in its entirely in B standard and it is used beautifully. You can also try Born of Osiris' The Discovery album, but I do not know the tuning...


----------



## KevinTJH (Nov 15, 2011)

Solodini said:


> If you write your own, it'll all be at the right level for you and you won't waste time looking for something to learn. It'll develop multiple skills at once then.


I totally agree with that point, but I think I'm still lacking the "groove" on my 7-string (if that makes sense). I'm used to dropping the lowest string a whole step down. Then all of a sudden I pick up a guitar tuned to B standard and I can barely play anything on it! I probably need to start somewhere first before I can actually compose something.


Thanks guys for all the responses! It'll take a while for me to go through every band/song mentioned here so I may not respond to the posts immediately. I really appreciate all the input here!


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 15, 2011)

Torn between the scylla and charybdis by trivium is fun.

Same with Into the mouth of hell we march by trivium also.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 15, 2011)

KevinTJH said:


> I totally agree with that point, but I think I'm still lacking the "groove" on my 7-string (if that makes sense). I'm used to dropping the lowest string a whole step down. Then all of a sudden I pick up a guitar tuned to B standard and I can barely play anything on it! I probably need to start somewhere first before I can actually compose something.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for all the responses! It'll take a while for me to go through every band/song mentioned here so I may not respond to the posts immediately. I really appreciate all the input here!



Take a look at my sig


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Nov 15, 2011)

To really start developing your seven string chops go try to learn some Nevermore songs. Their riffs are killer and really help develop a tight right hand.

try Inside 4 Walls, This godless endeavor, or my acid words to start


----------



## kmanick (Nov 15, 2011)

Nevermore, Dream Theater they both have cool 7 string songs.
Chevelle tunes down but they tune to B flat and B so you can jam to a lot of their songs on a 7 and they're easy.
Nevermore has 4 full Cds of 7 sting stuff, I'd start there.
Satriani -Mind Storm is a good one.
Mercenary
UnEarth
Paul WardingHam (alot of his cd is in drop A) but killer stuff.
Andy James


----------



## Bboren (Nov 15, 2011)

Any song by Scar Symmetry is usually a blast.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 15, 2011)

Just IMO but learn some Crossfade. Their lead guitarist played a 7 for a while so their old stuff. Also most Stained is in sevenstring tuning, usually drop G.


----------



## thatonedude (Nov 15, 2011)

I love playing modern meat - Animals as Leaders. It takes a bit to get used to the chords, but it's wonderful for warmups.


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 15, 2011)

for die hard metal nevermore! this godless endeavor etc etc,
for nice clean and feely solos check scale the summit out!


----------



## Geest (Nov 15, 2011)

You could try experimenting with tunings. At the moment my 7 string is tuned to (from low to high) G A# F A# D# G C. If you're unsure what to do with the 7th string then try tuning it like this: A D A D G B E ...which is basicly 6 string drop D tuning with a low A added. Good ol' drop tuning for ya, and a low A to experiment on .

Don't really have a list I hope this helps.


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 15, 2011)

any periphery is interesting to learn.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 15, 2011)

.......


----------



## Koop (Nov 15, 2011)

Dream Theater- The Glass Prison

The 7 string riff in the beginning makes me cream myself! So damn catchy and groovy.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are a couple favs I play on a 7 in F#:

Meshuggah-Stengah
Meshuggah-War
Meshuggah- New Millennium Cyanide Christ
Morbid Angel- Dominate
Morbid Angel- Dawn of the Angry
Morbid Angel- Blood On My Hands 
Cannibal Corpse- Unite the Dead
Cannibal Corpse- Priests of Sodom
Cannibal Corpse- Perverse Suffering

Yes I know most of those songs aren't tuned to F#, but goddamn is it fun to play in that tuning


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2011)

KevinTJH said:


> Other than Dream Theatre, Korn and Periphery (not a big fan) , I can't really think of any other bands which use 7-strings.



You're kidding, right? Unearth, Last Chance To Reason, Tesseract, Fellsilent, Emmure, Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Flaw, Apartment 26, Textures are just a few. 

Plus, there are about 190765987 threads just like this, next time please use the Search function.


----------



## KevinTJH (Nov 16, 2011)

Geest said:


> You could try experimenting with tunings. At the moment my 7 string is tuned to (from low to high) G A# F A# D# G C. If you're unsure what to do with the 7th string then try tuning it like this: A D A D G B E ...which is basicly 6 string drop D tuning with a low A added. Good ol' drop tuning for ya, and a low A to experiment on .
> 
> Don't really have a list I hope this helps.


Actually I'm trying to stay away from changing the tuning too much, although it's fun to do Drop A, but that's probably as far as I'll go with this guitar.

Nevermore is sure an awesome discovery for me! They have an element of "country" in their music, which is pretty unique.
I'm just listening to all the bands mentioned and filtering out the songs that are appealing to me.


You guys rock!


----------



## youheardme (Nov 18, 2011)

At the gates - slaughter of the soul ... or Cold
also i believe amon amarth play in B


----------



## Bouillestfu (Nov 18, 2011)

Any Scale the Summit song actually. They use alot of different techniques to acheive their songs which as helped alot in getting comfortable with my 7 string instrument.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Nov 19, 2011)

Whales by Scale The Summit is super fun to play, as is anything off Exoplanet by The Contortionist. While technically the latter was recorded on a Drop Ab 6 string, tuning a 7 string to that tuning is way easier than using a 6. Just tune down a half step, drop the low B, and tune the guitar so that it follows the normal Dropped tuning pattern, excluding the high E.


----------

